

AwesomeBall source code on github (over 2M app store downloads) - jonjohn84
http://github.com/brianpratt/awesomeball

======
jonjohn84
Several years ago, this app was written in about a month for an iPhone app
development contest sponsored by Omniture at Brigham Young University. The app
won the contest and was at one point the #1 free iPhone app in the app store.
It has since been neglected as its creators moved on to professional careers
unrelated to app development, but we thought it would be nice to release the
source finally in case anyone can get any use out of it.

